# Best pneumatic flooring nailer?



## Fingersmasher

Doing a reno and my boss isn't sure if he's going to let us ( his guys) do the hardwood flooring or if he's going to sub it out. 

I've never done it before and really want to learn, so I told him if he lets us do it I'd buy the nailer. 

Did a little research and these guys can get pretty pricey, but if I'm going to take the plunge I want something that will last. 
What do you guys use/ recommend?


----------



## ArtisanRemod

I use a Bostich with no complaints, but my next gun will be a prima tech. I also have an old cheapo that I bought one day when my gun went down and it worked fine as well. There really isn't much to them if you ask me.


----------



## ArtisanRemod

I should add that they are all over Craigslist here. Lots of homeowners buy them to install their own floors and then sell. Might save a few bucks.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

I really like my Bostich. 

I've had it a long time, it has never failed me, so I've never had to try another.


----------



## tenon0774

I've only used the bostitch once.

I tried the powernailer years ago, and haven't looked back. 


...just because I'm a cleat guy, not a staple guy.


----------



## Walk On Wood

I use the Powernailer stapler.. My guys use Bostich's. Both are fine


----------



## Fingersmasher

Thanks guys. 

What are the pros/cons of cleats vs staples? Or are they pretty much the same?


----------



## Calidecks

tenon0774 said:


> I've only used the bostitch once. I tried the powernailer years ago, and haven't looked back. ...just because I'm a cleat guy, not a staple guy.


Thats the gun I use, and it works awesome.


----------



## svronthmve

OK, I know I'll take some heat for this but here goes....

I have installed a number of hardwood floors in my career. I used to rent a bostich air gun from the local tool place every time.

I had a coupon and the harbor freight one was on sale one day. I had a flooring install job to do. So I bought it. The bostich was running $469 at the time. I paid ~$80 for the HF.

It's almost identical in design except the handle curve is a tad bit different in degrees. Exactly the same in performance. Has worked flawlessly for me every time I've used it.

As a disclaimer, I will say that I don't make it a regular practice to buy HF tools. I have, overall though, had good success with most of the air tools I've purchased. 

Take this for what it's worth!


----------



## ccoffer

Bostich MIII is the best all around tool. They're ubiquitous too. You could probably find one on Craig's list for next to nothing. As far as the cleat versus staple thing goes, I think it's picking the fly crap out of the pepper. One of my heroes, Howard Brickman, told me he thought that cleats were better because they let the floor move the way it was supposed to move. I consider that a prejudice more than an opinion, though. 

That said, if you're just using it here and there, it really doesn't matter. You aren't going to wear anything out doing a job here and there. I'll be in Atlanta tomorrow. You can borrow one of mine if you'd like.


----------



## tenon0774

Californiadecks said:


> Thats the gun I use, and it works awesome.


:thumbup:

I like the fact they have an 18 gauge cleat nailer for harder woods.



svronthmve said:


> OK, I know I'll take some heat for this but here goes....
> 
> I have installed a number of hardwood floors in my career. I used to rent a bostich air gun from the local tool place every time.
> 
> I had a coupon and the harbor freight one was on sale one day. I had a flooring install job to do. So I bought it. The bostich was running $469 at the time. I paid ~$80 for the HF.
> 
> It's almost identical in design except the handle curve is a tad bit different in degrees. Exactly the same in performance. Has worked flawlessly for me every time I've used it.
> 
> As a disclaimer, I will say that I don't make it a regular practice to buy HF tools. I have, overall though, had good success with most of the air tools I've purchased.
> 
> Take this for what it's worth!


I've heard that about the HF nailer, I just can't in good conscience purchase one for myself.


----------



## Calidecks

18g cleats is exactly what bought it for. :thumbsup:


----------



## svronthmve

tenon0774 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I like the fact they have an 18 gauge cleat nailer for harder woods.
> 
> I've heard that about the HF nailer, I just can't in good conscience purchase one for myself.


Hey, my conscience rests good when first of all, a product works like it's supposed to, and secondly, it goes easy on my wallet.

There are tools I don't / won't skimp on. This is not an everyday tool for me so it works. 

And like it or not, we are in a global economy. We have been "fundamentally changed". Better hang on for the ride down!


----------



## Calidecks

svronthmve said:


> Hey, my conscience rests good when first of all, a product works like it's supposed to, and secondly, it goes easy on my wallet. There are tools I don't / won't skimp on. This is not an everyday tool for me so it works. And like it or not, we are in a global economy. We have been "fundamentally changed". Better hang on for the ride down!


I been growing year over year since this economy went south, I really can't wait till things get better. :thumbsup:


----------



## tenon0774

svronthmve said:


> Hey, my conscience rests good when first of all, a product works like it's supposed to, and secondly, it goes easy on my wallet.
> 
> There are tools I don't / won't skimp on. This is not an everyday tool for me so it works.
> 
> And like it or not, we are in a global economy. We have been "fundamentally changed". Better hang on for the ride down!


Agreed.

Didn't mean for you to take that personally...

...and as I recall, you started your response with "...I may catch he!! for saying this..."

I didn't think my response was a lot of "he!!", but...

...sorry.


----------



## svronthmve

tenon0774 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Didn't mean for you to take that personally...
> 
> ...and as I recall, you started your response with "...I may catch he!! for saying this..."
> 
> I didn't think my response was a lot of "he!!", but...
> 
> ...sorry.


I didn't take offense. No harm.

I love quality tools just as much as the best of them! I just try to spend that type of money on the ones that I use everyday. For ones less used, off brands that perform OK are good with me. That's all I was meaning....

I just think in this case, it's worth putting an eyeball on.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Anyone who has demoed both know without a shadow of a doubt that staples have far superior holding power. That being said, staples also split tongues on harder/brittle species like exotics, maple, bamboo, etc. If one was to install mechanically fastened floors on the regular it pays to have both.


----------



## tenon0774

svronthmve said:


> I just think in this case, it's worth putting an eyeball on.


I completely agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## CarpenterSFO

How many square feet?


----------



## pinwheel

If you wanna invest in the best, buy primatech. But it don't sound like you need the best if you're just starting out.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

pinwheel said:


> If you wanna invest in the best, buy primatech. But it don't sound like you need the best if you're just starting out.


:thumbsup: I agree, especially if it's not clear whether your boss wants you to do this on a continuing basis. 

Then, because you will have compromised on some aspect of the tool - it's not as comfortable, or jams really often - karma will decree that you are stuck with it: it will never break or wear out, no matter how much you abuse it. That's how most guys end up with a 10-year old Ryobi angle grinder. But I digress.


----------



## Kenny B

The Bostitch MIII stapler is my everyday gun for 3/4" oak, maple, and most other domestic species. I also have the red powernail flex for denser exotics and stranded bamboo, as well as the green powernail for regular bamboo and thinner engineered. You cant use the same gun for everything but if the majority of what youre going to start out doing is oak then Im voting for the big yellow blaster all the way.


----------



## Fingersmasher

Thanks for the advice guys, unfortunately my boss decided to sub it out because its cheaper and faster. 

Oh well. When I do get a chance to install my first floor I'll know what to get, thanks to y'all.


----------

